# SO my blue spruce went  splat



## Mroverkill (Nov 13, 2012)

so my tallest nicest blue spruce fell.   If i let this dry  how bad is it to burn compares to say pine 

trying to see if i can burn it  next year or the year after  rather then tossing  the wood


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 13, 2012)

What's wrong with pine?  

Burn it.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't get it. It's wood right? Dry it and burn it like everything else.


----------



## Mroverkill (Nov 13, 2012)

BTW its a non cat stove


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 13, 2012)

bummer, I love blue spruce.  cut it split it stack it burn it.  It'll probably be sappy though, we've scrounged a few and they were sticky sticky sticky.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 13, 2012)

Mroverkill said:


> BTW its a non cat stove


Doesn't matter.

Dry. Burn. Repeat.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 13, 2012)

I boiled off around 400 gallons of maple sap over a weekend last February with a 60' blue spruce providing the fuel.........now mind you it was green and in an outside evaporator, and it STILL blew me away with the amount of heat it put out!  Split it, stack it, season it a year and you'll be loving the heat it puts out!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 13, 2012)

A shame to lose the spruce but no problem burning it. Just cut it up and split it now then burn it next winter.


----------



## basod (Nov 13, 2012)

Downside you lost a spruce.
Upside its not spring and the sap should be lower.

I'll fifth the burn it!


----------



## SteveKG (Nov 13, 2012)

We have blue spruce all around us, and we have at least one a year die or blow over in high winds [the latter is always due to weakened trunk from beetle infestation]. Often, I find that the recently-dead/blown down ones are sappier than one would expect. Because the tree was fighting the beetles. Anyhow, this makes the wood even heavier than usual. Our trees reach well above 100 ft. tall and 28-30"+ diameter. So, a round cut to firewood length is way beyond my ability to roll it into my truck. I quarter the rounds with the saw, then either let the pieces sit in the woods a couple months or split them with my splitter. They season, up here, in a couple months or so once I have the wood split [10-15% humidity normal here].

They burn fine. The wood does not burn as hot as ponderosa pine or lodgepole. Well, I have never measured it, but I can easily tell. But it is wood, and one tree will give you a lot of firewood.


----------



## colin.p (Nov 13, 2012)

I had one that died on me, around 30 foot tall, that I cut down and bucked. I let it sit for a year before getting around to splitting it. Well, it's a darn good thing I have a chain saw, as I think I pretty well had to rip most of the trunk pieces. What a bugger to  split. It had more knots that a Danish bakery. It burned good and hot though.


----------

